# Blackout NYC 2019: Scenes from power outage on anniversary of 1977 blackout



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Oooh, man. I don't want to be in NYC when the lights go out. Bad news. I have family there, and will try to get in touch. 
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/13/nyregion/nyc-power-outage.html


> A power failure plunged a stretch of the West Side of Manhattan into darkness on Saturday night, trapping thousands of people in subways and elevators for a time, leaving drivers to fend for themselves at intersections with no traffic signals and eerily dimming the lights of a swath of Times Square.
> 
> Stores emptied out, and Broadway shows did not go on: Most theaters canceled their performances. In restaurants and bars, people drank by the light of their smartphones.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just a harbinger of things to come, . . . 

Wait until it's not just electric, . . . but water as well, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Natural gas in the winter.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Holy cow. I missed this. Thanks.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Natural gas in the winter.


Wood.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

All set.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I have about 2 cord of 3-4 year old stuff stacked/covered by the house. My inside rack holds ~ 1/2 cord, kindling goes on top. The heating stove takes 26" splits and door is ~14" X 14"

The rest is stacked/covered but still in the woods. I use old lumber covers for that and stack single rows as high as I can (5-6 '), it dries out well that way. I just need to move it before snow flies.

I'm fortunate to have a woodlot of hardwoods that I only need to cut up the blowdowns or standing dead stuff to keep me supplied. Most of that is already 3/4 dry.

If I was still young, I could sell cordwood. I remember selling seasoned hardwood cordwood for $40 a cord delivered.

Problem with gas or oil if power goes out you still need electric to get it going and/or run blowers. Fine if you've got a generator tied into house electric.

I have oil backup and keep the tank pretty full, but it don't get used. For lights I have lots of old oil lamps. And some led solars.

I also have an old Glenwood cook stove that used to be my grandmothers, it's a porcelain beauty It has two gas burners and the rest is wood. I need to fix an un used chimney and get the burners set up for propane, for use. That puts out heat too if you are running the wood. 

It used to be my job to get up early, fire the wood cook stove, put on water for coffee/tea, and make some toast on the stove top.


----------

